# Gotta stop going to the Farmers Market...



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Just went to the market to pick up some feed, and *accidently* came home with some extra stuff in the truck..  Here are a few pics...

These Guinea Fowl look so prehistoric... They are great watch dogs, and make lots of noise to alert my real watch dogs if there is any trouble at the hen house.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

And I just couldn't resist these little guys.... They are Muscovy ducklings which are great for keeping the flies down... I'm starting to see why many people like these things...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jimmy, 

LOL.....guinea fowl now? lol. They sure do look a little prehistoric, but they have a certain beauty to them as well. How many did you get? How big are they? Your place is going to be so secure that NOBODY dare come onto the property. With all the guard geese, the dogs and now the guard guineas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They ARE something else, Jimmy! But, I'm SURE that NONE of the members will be surprised by your "accident!"  

Besides, now you will have MORE updates for us!


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

And here is another Duck I rescued. My friend at the market informed me about a duck that someone dropped off at his place yesterday. It had been a little girls pet and is really friendly with humans, but not so comfy with other ducks. He asked if I would take it, and well..... 
Anyone want to hazard a guess as to what type it is? Terry?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again Jimmy, 

Those muscovies are adorable, I'm not surprised you couldn't resist. And that was so nice of you to adopt this adult duck! It looks just like Mr. Flapper, and he's a pekin, but I could be wrong.

Wow, what a day you had and coming home with so many birds! I'm posting now, but maybe you're not even done showing us your new arrivals, lol


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

> Hi Jimmy,
> 
> LOL.....guinea fowl now? lol. They sure do look a little prehistoric, but they have a certain beauty to them as well. How many did you get? How big are they? Your place is going to be so secure that NOBODY dare come onto the property. With all the guard geese, the dogs and now the guard guineas


Hey Brad.. 
They are teenagers, and I got a group of 4 hens and 1 Male.. Maybe next spring I can make good use of my new incubator.... I just love the huge racket they make with their strange calls. They are tough birds and very hardy.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL! Yes Brad, I'm done for this week! I think!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I say, Brad, you and I are sure on the same wavelength today!  

I,too, thought the new duck looked like Mr. Flapper, which would also make him the same breed.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info on the breed guys.... I will do some research and make sure he gets the right care for his breed...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Sounds like you had a great day Jimmy and with getting all these new birds Thanks for sharing all the wonderful pictures and also for updating us on Hissy and company. "Ole MacDonald" has nothing on you, lol


Thanks again and very much appreciated!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*guinea fowl, muscovies and a pekin, oh my!*

Wow, I will be sure to NEVER visit a farmer's market, as I have no room for more critters. 

That is definitely a pekin duck you have there. I feed mine nutrena watefowl maintenance crumble feed. Mazuri makes a great duck food too. It's important to avoid giving them medicated chicken feed as it can be harmful. Some do let their ducks just have scratch and forage, but I think pekins especially need a better balance.

But then, Mr Flapper is spoiled, so... he gets Nutrena with cracked corn mixed in as well as lettuces, tomatoes chopped up, baby peas and watermelon. 

Good luck with the new kids, er... pets.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jimmy,

You really had quite a shopping day, didn't you? 

The birds are all adorable and thank you for taking in the pet pekin duck, I'm sure it was hard for her to leave all the people and little girl she has known, thank you making life easier for her.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Jimmy,

Thanks for sharing pictures of all the new additions! Just love seeing them, of course, with your updates on Hissy.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, Jimmy! You definitely know how to have fun when you go shopping  

You do, indeed, have a lovely Pekin duck. I'm sure you will enjoy her and also the Muscovies. Muscovies are my favorite type of duck.

The Guinea Fowl are great too. Any I have ever been around were truly wild and crazy birds.

Thanks for sharing all the newcomers with us. I know you will enjoy them immensely.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Your pretty snake might be enough to convince me to turn around and go the other way.  

The Farmers Market must be a great place to shop.

Feather


----------



## Pat Wolf (Aug 16, 2006)

You've got a Pekin there and also I think it's a female, enjoy the egss!!!


----------

